# Bumblebee goby care??



## FattyTheConvict (Sep 30, 2009)

I recently purchased three bumblebee gobies and housed them in a 5 gallon tank. I am unsure of their previous tank's salinity so i put in enough salt for a 3 gallon brackish tank just in case. I bought them on a whim so I don't have very much to offer to them foodwise. I have freeze dried brine shrimp and freeze dried bloodworms. I heard they dont do well on flakes so I skipped that. Even if i can set up a brine shrimp tank, it will still be a while before they hatch so i need something to feed them in the meantime. I've never had a salt/brackish tank before so if you have any advice, that would be great. Thanks!


----------



## okijapan (Aug 28, 2009)

How to keep bumblebee gobies, Brachygobius, with pictures
http://www.aquarticles.com/articles/breeding/McKane_Bumblebee_Gobies.html


Never had one personally, but I hope this helps.


----------

